# Lakes around Ashley/Venturia reports and info?



## gv17 (May 21, 2007)

Coming over that way next week for a reunion with the wife's family. What if anything is going on in the area for pike and/or walleye? Going to bring the kickboat and float tubes over and try to keep myself and the brother in law entertained in between the visiting. I have fished Dry Lake and Hoskins before but none of the others. Those two are the closest to the farm but anything about Coldwater, Green, Clear, and maybe even Rice lake over by hwy 83? Maybe try somethng different if the close ones don't look promising. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huskerdoc (Oct 28, 2005)

Rice lake has been really hot recently. Dry lake is decent but Hoskins isn't worth the time. I haven't heard of much happening out at Coldwater this year.


----------

